# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  llbeastcd wanna know how i feel on the body opus diet

## edraven29

I feel like shit, and really hope that its worth all that suffering, why do i put myself true this, becose i let myself get fat, before i was 185 pounds with a very decent shape, 34 inch waiste ( no abs ) and let myself get up to 225 this winter with a waiste of 38 inch.

My weight got down to about 215 and stalled their, still with a 36 inch gut.

Now i am tyered and wanna lose that gut, after a week on the low carb diet, below 20g a day and no sugar at all i feel lose in my pants witch is a feeling i enjoy, my girlfriend is doing it too and she ates every minute of it has myself.

Yet she is getting loose too in here pants.

I dont get it why i still get these sugar cravings, i drink a lot of water, i didnt carb up much on the weekend, so i might have stayed in ketosis this week.

After all this is said and done and that i have lost some (or a lot of my fat) i will go back to eating good carbs, no more sugar.

I will still eat around 100g of carbs to get the energy from them.

A couple of guys that showed me how to do the diet warned me that i would feel like shit the first 2-3 days when i actually get into ketosis.

I can give you more than this i have only been doing it for a week, i will try to do it for about 3 months or so, if i dont end up in a crazy asylum.

----------


## Tobey

Good luck brother,
Unfortuneatly I have no advice on this topic as beenie and llbeastcd are the experts here.
IC

----------


## llbeastcd

With LC diets, cycles etc... the dilemma that one runs into is that it is vastly different from anything we have learned about diets in general. So, now you have to become an analyst on LC foods, hidden carbs, possible things in foods that cause stalls... etc. It's such a pain in the ass and the one thing that I did get when trying LC is exhausted... but....EDUCATED.

For instance, Dr. Heller who writes the Carb Addicts Diet suggests that the mere thought that the body is eating sugary items can cause an insulin response. So, if you are eating a lot of things with Aspartame, the perceived sugar can cause a hormonal response. That would kinda suck.

You have to become educated on fucking food labels... a product's label is allowed to print 0 carbs if it contains less than .3 grams of carbs per portion size. Okay, no problem, you say, but if you like tons of Mayo on tuna fish... guess what? There are carbs... even though the label says 0. Look carefully. If a label has sugar in the ingredients... how the hell can it have 0 carbs? Think about it.

You have to be aware of possible reasons behind stalls... aspartame, splenda, even freakin eggs. And... don't think that toothpaste you are putting in your mouth three times a day counts for nothing. And since your mouth tastes like a tin can all day long because of the ketones, you may even up your toothbrush count to 10 times a day.

Want gum? Can't have it. Those little Listerine drops on acid paper? Watch out. IT REALLY SUX, dude.

You really really need to get the book, "The Ketogenic Diet" as a starting block. Get fully educated on it before starting. Also, besides Lyle's book, you can add Duchaine's, Pasquale, and even Atkins to your library. 

But... since you already started... start analyzing every part of your freakin day. What you eat, when you train, when you pee, your water intake. No doubt, when all is said and done... you will be exhausted! And, as I recall... doesn't Duchaine want you to wake up during the night to eat carbs during the carb-up? If so, even more of a killer. After training hard all week, shoving strips under your member, smelling like a World War II undershirt, who the hell wants to get up three times a night to eat on a weekend when you are supposed to be relaxing and recharging?

----------


## edraven29

I bought doctor heller book and its great, yeah i know what you mean with the insuline rise, is book is very well explained, and you can still have reward meals, this is a long plan and a new way of eating, not like the body opus wish should be done for a limited time.

I do beleive that we still need carbs, i know that we should be eating at least 60g of carbs per day.

YOur right llbeastcd educating yourself is the best way to achive your goals, on these diets.

I use to drink black coffee with sweetners and diet sodas and crystal light but since starting body opus and reading doctor heller book carbohydrate addicted diet i have stop all sugar, take my chromium GTF everyday, drink water like it is out of style, green tea too.

Another thing that i wanna do is cut saturated fats from my diet and take in some better fats, omega 3 and olive oil fats.

I use to eat red meat everyday and bacon all the fatty meats, yeah i lost weight too but i am a bit scared for my health.

After all this is said and done, i am gonna start to eating carbs again but good ones, no high glycemic form me.

I have a huge sweet tooth.

Thanks both of you for replying.

----------


## davidthebeast

I'll be doing Body Opus soon. I chose to buy Duchaine's book rather than Lyle McDonald's.. why I'm not sure.. just had a gut feeling that Dan was more militant than Lyle. hehe

Anyway, Lyle says that you might feel like shit up to 3-4 weeks (low energy) when first starting CKD, but that it'll go away. Spoke with a friend at the gym this weekend that did it for 2 years, got shredded and gained muscle. He was doing the Anabolic Diet by Pasquale, so his carb ups were unstructured and not clean, but still got shredded. I get fat kinda easier, so I like the idea of a well structured, clean carb up, and will probably only do it for 36 hours instead of 48. 

About the guy who said worry about toothpaste and stuff: c'mon dude, you can't get that hard on yourself. Of course you're going to get your incidental carbs, yes from eggs and other things, but as long as it's under 25-30g per day, Lyle says you should go into ketosis no problem. I think using ALA and Citromax, or Vanadyl/Chromium/Magnesium will help make it even easier to get into ketosis. Keep in mind all this shit gets expensive, but I bought it all and will let you know how it works. 

The one thing I don't like about Body Opus is the training regimen, especially the lame-ass circuit entire body depletion workout on Friday. Screw that. Lyle says that it really won't matter and that you can get depleted low enough with regular workouts and get your glycogen levels super compensated without doing that funky workout esp. if you carb up for 2 days. For me, I'm going to stick with my regular routine.

----------

